# Ibanez Iceman case, $30. Hamilton



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guitar Case Hard Shell | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is that shaped out for a Gibson Explorer?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

At first, that was my thought.
Lower left horn won't fit.
Dean Cadillac?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Ibanez Iceman.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Knew that it looked familiar.
Tnx T.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Ibanez Iceman.


Definitely an Iceman case.
If that was closer--for that price--I'd be very tempted.
My Iceman case has seen better days--after years of carrying it around on buses to jams & stuff.
(As long as it is the standard sized Iceman.)


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Dean Cadillac?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In my case...


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

zontar said:


> In my case...


That looks exactly like my old one. I do miss it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> That looks exactly like my old one. I do miss it.


Mine is a 79 I got used.

I would miss it too.
It's the most comfortable guitar I have ever played


----------

